# i want to make my own wax



## dolly (Aug 3, 2010)

Basically I want to make my on wax, but i don't know where to start. Do i go down the route of buying the dodo juice homebrew kit, or do i go from scratch and source all ingredients?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Check the rubbishboys Homebrew thread for a start and an initial recepie from Dom at Dodo


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

dolly said:


> Basically I want to make my on wax, but i don't know where to start. Do i go down the route of buying the dodo juice homebrew kit, or do i go from scratch and source all ingredients?


Going down the Dodo homebrew kit route isn't a bad idea, this gives you an idea of how to mix ingredients and the cooling process.

I would research as much as possible, find a good solvent, research your oils and what waxes you want to use. Dont get caught up with the nuba hype of wacking in 100% nuba in unless you want to waste loads of your ingredients.
Try a mix of 30% nuba to start with and build up to something you can work with or a % of what you want to achieve. Research is the key, and have fun, colours and fragrances are the bit i enjoy. Look through Rubbishboys, and Bouncers threads they are hugely informative.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

As above, look through the other threads and do some research... I never went down the dodo homebrew kit just because i wanted to use different ingredients other than what you read about online, I never used turps or paraffin d'limonene or anything along those lines as I did not like the smell... So do your research there are some great solvents out there that you can use, Also observe the flash point of anything you plan on melting as you don't wanna get the stuff to hot.

As above start with 30% nuba content but don't always assume more nuba is better, My latest blend has a 50& nuba content based on wax volume not overall volume, I found any more than this and it dulled the appearance.

And overall have fun and don't blow yourself up.


----------

